
What4: A library to help build verification and program analysis tools - lelf
https://galois.com/blog/2020/07/what4-new-library-to-help-devs-build-verification-program-tools/
======
s7r7
Looks interesting, perhaps I missed it but it is unclear what license it is
released under.

~~~
mrkeen
BSD-3-clause

[https://hackage.haskell.org/package/what4-1.0/src/LICENSE](https://hackage.haskell.org/package/what4-1.0/src/LICENSE)

